

Australian Crowdfunding Site - JacobAldridge
http://www.fundbreak.com.au/

======
JacobAldridge
Not connected with me in any way, but I've seen similar sites on HN before and
thought our Aussie hackers might be interested.

~~~
andyjdavis
Always good to see other aussies giving it a go.

